# Thumbs up to the dark side



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Just recently let one of our finish crews use an angle head on one of our houses. The results were pleasantly surprising. From the looks of it they used a 2" to glaze and a 3" to finish. After it was sanded I wasn't that impressed due to every angle was sanded down to the paper in the center and some of the edges were burned down. But it turns out that doesn't matter when it gets primed. I pointed the house up yesterday and it looked great! :yes:. It may have been the best angles I have seen in a long time. There was hardly any point up in the angles to speak of. The angles were straighter looking and everything looked very square. We have had crews run angle heads in the past with lackluster results but not this time. Already have this crew on another small house for us . The only bad thing is there are very few finish crews that use angle tools here.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Try a 2.5 angle head behind the tape then a 3.5 flusher and sand out with a big corner sponge block, That gives full level scratch free, super straight and square, sharp corners with no tape blows.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We 2.5 and 3.5 angle head here. With GREAT results. Trick to the angle heads, put in the time to get them set up correctly, they aren't necessarily right from the factory. Sometimes they are, sometimes they are way out of wack.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive gone off angle heads, Dam things, You have to be so careful with them, Don't drop it, Watch how you store it, Oh dam, A cracked blade etc etc, I couldn't seem to get the corner point to a level I was happy with, It was paper, or rounded, or you pick up trash and scratch it then pick it out of the angle head over and over, The flusher is none of that, Just go, get on with it and it just happens, All good, Well that's me at the moment anyway.


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Corner finishers are the only tool for the job:thumbsup:.
I use a tape tech 3.5 inch easy roll corner finisher first coat then a 3 inch corner finisher for the final coat. Never had any problems.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

fr8train said:


> We 2.5 and 3.5 angle head here. With GREAT results. Trick to the angle heads, put in the time to get them set up correctly, they aren't necessarily right from the factory. Sometimes they are, sometimes they are way out of wack.


I have 6 angle heads and only 1 ( tape worm 4" ) was set up properly from the manufacturer.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

If I were to buy any angle tools it would be a flusher. Wish more of our crews ran angle heads/flushers. Heck I have never even seen a compound tube in person


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> If I were to buy any angle tools it would be a flusher. Wish more of our crews ran angle heads/flushers. Heck I have never even seen a compound tube in person


Well get off your ass and do some work for yourself for once!


**** up them knees and shoulders like a REAL DRYWALLER!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

To expand on what I typed earlier....

Angle head adjustment is fairly easy....just takes a little patience. Unfortunately, the one purchasing it, shouldn't have to do it.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

moore said:


> Well get off your ass and do some work for yourself for once!
> 
> 
> **** up them knees and shoulders like a REAL DRYWALLER!


And a bunch of other parts.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Well get off your ass and do some work for yourself for once!
> 
> 
> **** up them knees and shoulders like a REAL DRYWALLER!


Psssh did a patch a fixed some screw pops today, does that count? When I have to finish that means we are slow and not making money. I'm out there getting us more work to do.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Psssh did a patch a fixed some screw pops today, does that count? When I have to finish that means we are slow and not making money. I'm out there getting us more work to do.


Why are you fixing screw pops?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> fixed some screw pops today,.


Why ya fixing screw pops?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Why ya fixing screw pops?


Translation " Why the hell are your screws popping?"


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Why are you fixing screw pops?


Warranty work for one of our builders.we give them a year warranty. This is really the only builder we do that for. They have 15 million dollar homes under contract this year. They never balk at our price and will pay as soon as you invoice them. They get special treatment lol :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Warranty work for one of our builders.we give them a year warranty. This is really the only builder we do that for. They have 15 million dollar homes under contract this year. They never balk at our price and will pay as soon as you invoice them. They get special treatment lol :yes:


So, at the end of the year the house needs to be refinished and repainted? That's messed up!.............:jester:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> So, at the end of the year the house needs to be refinished and repainted? That's messed up!.............:jester:


Exactly lol. Nah usually it isn't that bad. Couple screw pops or a small crack. The worst was they used to wrap their coffered ceilings with corner bead. They would always crack and look awful after a year. Thank God we talked them out of doing that anymore.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Exactly lol. Nah usually it isn't that bad. Couple screw pops or a small crack. The worst was they used to wrap their coffered ceilings with corner bead. They would always crack and look awful after a year. Thank God we talked them out of doing that anymore.


We all have issues no matter how hard we try to make it last. 
It's gypsum over wood...:yes:


I just like messin with you finisher!


----------

